# first time mac ... how to format in HFS+



## bluebarca (Dec 8, 2006)

i've recently had a copy of Mac OS X 10.4.6 (Tiger)
this is my first encounter with an apple operating system.
my computer is Intel based (Pentium 4 - 3.0GHz with HT tech)
i don't know how to install the mac,i heard that i have to format my hard disk in HFS+ format.
1-should i format all my hard disk in HFS+ or can i format only one drive ( i'm planning on installing windows XP on the other drive) ... ?

2-how can i format my hard drive in HFS+ format ( plz tell me a name of a good program to format in HFS+) ...


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

Is this an Intel based Mac? Mac OS X only works on Apple hardware, which if it's an Intel based Mac, should have it preinstalled. It actually goes against the License Agreement to install it on non Apple hardware.

If you do have an Intel based Mac, you can use Boot Camp to install Windows XP on the Mac. I don't own an Intel based Mac yet, so I have not gone through the process of setting up Boot Camp, but from what I know, it should set up a partition for you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

as shuuhen said, os x will only install on apple branded hardware. and there is no mac with a p4 in it. also, apple has not released any retail copy of os x that will run on an intel based mac. the only way to get the intel version of os x is to buy an intel based mac, and they come with a restore disk.


----------

